# unintended acceleration



## 8vn'4rbtft (Jul 30, 2013)

I know there was a recall on Audi 5000 where the throttle would stick, is there a cure?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

"Unintended acceleration" wasn't a vehicle fault - it was an operator fault.  

Their "fix" became an FMVSS mandate - the brake/shifter interlock. 

If your throttle truly is sticking, either the throttle body itself is binding (rare. Try cleaning it), or the cable is shot (cheap. Replace it.)


----------



## 8vn'4rbtft (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm curious if the power brakes were to blame.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not that I'm aware of. If that were the case, the "issue" would have affected manual transmission (and Quattro) models, too. 

More to "blame" was the placement of the pedal box (note the funky offset to the left), and driver inattention / error. 
The pedal placement I noticed real quick when I got my QSW. It's weird - and, something that I had forgotten from my Audis-in-the-bodyshop days.


----------



## 8vn'4rbtft (Jul 30, 2013)

something about shifting into drive after reverse, is what I can remember, and the car would take off regardless of if the brakes were applied or not. a grand total of 6 deaths.


----------



## Cetvorka (Dec 27, 2009)

It was bull****. It was a big story on 60 minutes back then, but the car on the show was modified to "unintended" accelerate. All cases were confirmed driver error.


Interestingly though, on my 5k, there is a little damper on the throttle return (only on the 5spd's, which weren't affected by this claim - only autoboxes were).

Anyway, the little damper froze up one winter (it was -40), and the whole way home I had to dump the clutch from 4k, as it was idling at 4k rpm... lmao.


----------

